# Half-Life: Alyx - Wo ist der Hype?



## Bonkic (23. März 2020)

heute erscheint bekanntlich mit half-life: alyx nach satten 13 jahren der nächste (angeblich) vollwertige teil der half-life reihe.
zwar liest man vereinzelt von sogar "durch die decke" gehenden vorbestellerzahlen. von 300.000 exemplaren (stand 20. märz) ist da die rede. wie verlässlich das ist, weiß ich nicht.
und auch valves hauseigenes vr-headset index ist immer wieder ausverkauft.in den aktuellen top 10 taucht half-life: alyx allerdings dennoch komischerweise überhaupt nicht auf. 

natürlich ist mir auch klar, dass ein reines vr-spiel diesbezüglich nicht mit "normalen" blockbustern verglichen werden kann. 
dennoch hab ich zumindest das gefühl, dass der hype um half-life irgendwie doch nicht (mehr) so groß ist wie ja eigentlich immer vermutet wurde. 

so scheint sich kaum jemand für die seit einigen wochen kostenlos spielbaren vorgänger zu interessieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier als beispiel nur mal hl2, also den hauptteil. bei den episoden sieht es ähnlich aus.
ja, es gab einen anstieg bei den spielerzahlen - logisch. aber so wirklich gravierend fällt der nicht aus (absolut, relativ natürlich schon, in anbetracht des vorherigen niveaus).
auch black mesa dümpelt seit release übrigens bei eher überschaubaren ~ 6000 spielern rum. 

kein vergleich etwa zum (natürlich deutlich aktuelleren) tomb raider:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier kann man wohl mit einiger berechtigung von einer wahren explosion sprechen. 

einerseits kann man valve natürlich dafür loben, dass sie es wagen einen vr-exklusiven aaa-titel auf den weg zu bringen. 
dennoch hab ich - stand heute - arge zweifel, dass sich dieses wagnis auszahlen wird, also in form des lange erwarteten vr-durchbruchs.
ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt, wie die ersten spielerzahlen aussehen und ob valves erstes großes vr-spiel vielleicht auch schon wieder das letzte sein wird.


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> einerseits kann man valve natürlich dafür loben, dass sie es wagen einen vr-exklusiven aaa-titel auf den weg zu bringen.


Nicht wirklich. Ich finde es eher bedauernswert, daß man durch die strikte Trennung von VR und "normalen" Spielen quasi eine weitere Plattform hat, die Spiele nur exklusiv anbietet.
Wieso kann man nicht zB  nur die beiden Handcontroller als zusätzliche Peripherie an einen handelsüblichen PC mit Monitor anschliessen und so "VR" Spiele spielen?


----------



## Neawoulf (23. März 2020)

Naja, erstens wird die Käuferzahl natürlich dadurch eingeschränkt, dass das Spiel nur für Besitzer von VR-Hardware spielbar ist. Aber nebenher (und hier kann ich nur von meinen eigenen aktuellen Gedanken sprechen) könnte für manche auch das Setting der Grund sein: Aktuell hab ich einfach keinen Bock auf ein Endzeit-Setting. Der Blick auf dem Fenster ist deprimierend genug. Ich werde es sicher spielen, aber definitiv nicht zum Release. Nicht aus Preis- oder Zeitgründen, sondern einfach, weil mich dieses Setting im Moment ziemlich runterziehen würde.


----------



## Bonkic (23. März 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Ich finde es eher bedauernswert, daß man durch die strikte Trennung von VR und "normalen" Spielen quasi eine weitere Plattform hat, die Spiele nur exklusiv anbietet.
> Wieso kann man nicht zB  nur die beiden Handcontroller als zusätzliche Peripherie an einen handelsüblichen PC mit Monitor anschliessen und so "VR" Spiele spielen?



nun ja, es scheint ja nicht ganz so einfach zu sein, ein "herkömmliches" game zu virtualisieren und vice versa.
beides unterliegt anderen gesetzmäßigkeiten. was in vr spaß macht, muss es auf dem monitor noch lange nicht.
außerdem brauchts, das ist unverändert meine überzeugung, nunmal richtige exclusives um einer plattform zum durchbruch zu verhelfen.

nur vermute ich wie gesagt, dass valve dieses momentum, sollte es jemals existiert haben, verpasst hat.
wäre half-life: alyx pünktlich zum oder kurz nach dem launch von oculus rift und htc vive erschienen, wäre ich vermutlich auch gehyped gewesen.
so lässt es mich -leider-  eher kalt.


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nun ja, es scheint ja nicht ganz so einfach zu sein, ein "herkömmliches" game zu virtualisieren und vice versa.


Bei jedem Spiel, wo man sich frei umschauen kann (also ziemlich jedes typische Konsolenspiel à la Assassin's Creed und jeder typische Ego oder 3rd Person Shooter sollte eigentlich problemlos nach VR konvertierbar sein. Da dürfte das größte Problem eine möglicherweise ungewöhnliche Auflösung sein.

Bei VR Titeln, die zum PC konvertiert würden, müßte man sich überlegen, wie man die Steuerung der Anzeige durch die Brille abbildet. das könnte man zB, indem man einen Mittelpunkt Punkt zwischen den Bewegungen der beiden Controller berechnet - natürlich ggfalls mit entsprechender Verzögerung/Dämpfung, die dem Spielgeschehen angepaßt ist. bei einem Tennismatch will ich ja nicht bei jedem Schlage beim Ausholen rechts auf die Zuschauertribüne schauen ... 

Und sicher wird es den einen oder anderen Titel geben, der aufgrund von Spielmechaniken nicht konvertierbar ist.
Aber warum gibt es denn_ gar keine_ - bzw: stimmt nicht: bis auf den_ Tabletop Simulator _keine Spiele, die man *mit und ohne *VR spielen kann?

Zumal sicherlich auch einige Kunden eher bereit sind, sich schrittweise an die VR Welt heranzutasten, anstatt sich direkt das komplette teure Paket anzuschaffen.


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bei jedem Spiel, wo man sich frei umschauen kann (also ziemlich jedes typische Konsolenspiel à la Assassin's Creed und jeder typische Ego oder 3rd Person Shooter sollte eigentlich problemlos nach VR konvertierbar sein.



in der theorie ja.
in der praxis kann das IMO völlig anders aussehen.
bspw werden entfernungen in vr völlig anders wahrgenommen. alleine das macht eine 1:1-konvertierung schon mal schwierig.
dann existieren gameplay-elemente, die in 'flat' einfach keinen sinn machen. vr-gameplay muss, wiederum IMO, simpler und wohl auch langsamer gestaltet sein. 
ich sag nicht, dass ein port unmöglich ist. aber bei einem spiel, das von grund auf für vr konzipiert wurde, halte ich es zumindest mal für kompliziert: einfach nur auf zwei dimensionen runterbrechen, und so stellen sich das ja anscheinend einige vor, geht mal definitiv nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2020)

https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/hal...-wertungen-gehen-durch-die-decke,3355823.html

Traumwertungen noch und nöcher. Da Technik und Umfang stimmen kann man hier wohl tatsächlich vom großen VR-Meilenstein sprechen. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (25. März 2020)

die spielerzahlen sind zum launch kurz auf knapp 43.000 hochgeschossen, was für einen vr- (pc-) titel wahnsinnig gut ist. danach gings steil bergab, auch das ist für einen singleplayer-spiel allerdings normal.
aber es bleibt die befürchtung, dass hla ganz schnell - wie die allermeisten anderen spiele natürlich auch - wieder komplett in der versenkung verschwinden wird. was für ein hl dann doch irgendwie enttäuschend wäre und angesichts der offenbar überragenden qualität ja auch irgendwo unverdient. 

ob das jetzt die vr-revolution ist, die viele user zum kauf eines headsets bewegen wird, also der bis dato vermisste systemseller? ich glaube kaum. vor allem, wenn jetzt monatelang wieder kaum was brauchbares nachkommt.
mal schauen, vielleicht leih ich mir so ein ding mal und zock hla durch. bin ja durchaus interessiert. aber nur dafür ein headset kaufen? eher nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (25. März 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dass der hype um half-life irgendwie doch nicht (mehr) so groß ist wie ja eigentlich immer vermutet wurde.
> 
> so scheint sich kaum jemand für die seit einigen wochen kostenlos spielbaren vorgänger zu interessieren:
> 
> ...



Naja der Anschaffungswiderstand für ein VR-Set ist hier auch nicht ohne. Selbst bei 300 EUR überlegen viele Gamer ob sie die Investition wagen sollen (soviel geben manche Gamer nicht mal für eine Grafikkarte aus). Abgesehen davon daß aktuell bei weitem nicht jeder eine Grafikkarte vom Schlage einer GTX 1070/RTX 2060 hat.

Wäre Alyx ein (optionaler) VR-Titel und man könnte das Spiel auch ohne VR normal zocken sähe das mit den Verkaufszahlen sicher deutlich anders aus.

Ich kann natürlich verstehen daß Valve für Alyx den VR-Weg gegangen ist. Weil man halt einen nächsten Meilenstein setzen will und dadurch auch andere Technikwege nutzt. Man hat allerdings im Gegenzug dadurch auch einige Spieler ausgesperrt die den (finanziellen) Sprung auf VR nicht wagen wollen.

Und die älteren Titel sind wie gesagt 13 Jahre + XX alt. Die meisten Spieler haben die Teile bereits seit längerem in der Bibliothek und bereits auch mehrfach durchgespielt. Das darf man hierbei auch nicht vergessen. Daher ist das Interesse bei dem Geschenkangebot naturgemäß gering.

Und Black Mesa ist mal flapsig formuliert auch nur ein grafisch aufpoliertes HL 1.


----------



## Jan_Tenner (27. März 2020)

Das wird absolut kein Flop für Valve sein. Die haben so viel Hardware verkauft. Und mit der verkauften Hardware haben die auch wieder Leute an den Shop gebunden. 
Außerdem haben die mit dem VR-Titel einen neuen Meilenstein gesetzt, und zwar nicht, weil es der längste, innovativste oder story-lastigste Titel ist, sondern weil er rund läuft. Ich habe jetzt 6 Stunden gespielt und an einer Stelle komisch geguckt. Als ich von einer Platform ca. 2 m heruntergesprungen (oder gefallen) bin, habe ich gemerkt, dass die Fallgeschwindigkeit nicht beschleunigt sondern gleichförmig war. Dafür habe ich aber auch so viel Kleinigkeiten  bemerkt, die einfach für ein noch stimmigeres Bild sorgten, dass da die Bilanz stimmt.


----------

